# Kick-Ass (2010)



## Dave (Feb 25, 2010)

Turned down by every Hollywood studio. Based on a comic book, not even published when it went into development. With a murderous 11-year old girl who uses the c-word. Tagged as the first punk-rock superhero movie.

I've seen the trailer - As far as I can gather, this nerdy teenager decides to become a superhero, though he possesses no super-powers. He becomes 'Kick-Ass' and while he is fairly useless,  he does manage to upset the local crime bosses. The son of one gangster become 'Red Mist' as a way of delivering Kick-Ass to his father. Meanwhile, real superheroes, 'Hit Girl' and her father, 'Big Daddy', have been monitoring the activities of Kick-Ass and believe he really does have some potential. They decide to become his coach and mentors.

Not sure if it is serious. I liked the 'Hancock' idea, but I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Feb 26, 2010)

I've read early reviews and by all accounts its great. And Hit Girl should upset the Daily Mail crowd nicely.

I've just read finishing through the comic, I'm hoping they haven't changed it too much.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 28, 2010)

I dont want to read the comic because Mark Millar isnt to my taste these days as before.

Unlike the uber stupid Wanted(the film made me lough so much in a bad way...) it actually looks good.

When i saw The Wolfman, i saw the trailer and i and along with everyone in the crowd laughed so much at the trailer.

Its more fun than Hancock who was serious after a while.  

This movie looks very much over the top,fun but in a good way like Zombiland was for zombie film.  Of course Nick Cage might take it down, weird how he wasnt seen in the trailer at all 

I will wait for the DVD only because there are 5-10 movies i want to see in the cineme in Feb-May.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems I was right 

Yes! The Daily Mail goes for Kick-Ass! - Den of Geek


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2010)

They must have been asleep for the last few months.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone seen this movie yet ?


 I thought the movie was pure awesome,hilarious. I had seen the trailer i expected a film that was funny,superhero. I didnt expect a serious superheros story. Everyone in the theater including me laughed almost at every scene that wasn't serious.

When it was serious with Hit girl,Kick-ass,Big Daddy it was good enough but when it was being funny it was so awesome. Hit-Girl was totally the star, the little girl actor was very good in the role she surprised. Made me believe she could be that bad-ass.

I have read Wanted and other the top,trying to be funny Mark Miller comics. I dont for a sec believe the comic is as much fun as the movie. I give the director,the writers,actor probs for making it so good,funny.

It was a fresh breath after all these grim,gritty superheroes or over the top action,serious superhero.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 15, 2010)

I saw it last Friday - brilliant! Whilst it didn't take itself at all seriously, it was done very well and the action scenes definitely didn't disappoint.

It's a film that's made my "See Again!!" list, and I might even try and see it again in the cinema.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 15, 2010)

Lenny said:


> I saw it last Friday - brilliant! Whilst it didn't take itself at all seriously, it was done very well and the action scenes definitely didn't disappoint.
> 
> It's a film that's made my "See Again!!" list, and I might even try and see it again in the cinema.



Yeah the action was surprisingly good too.  I didnt expect that, these kind of films dont have good action,be funny at the same time.

It was really a rare see me again film.  Last time that happened for me was Bourne Ultimatum,Taken,Zombieland and now kick-Ass.

What did you think of Hit-Girl ?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 15, 2010)

She looks like one of my housemates next year. 

I've been on the internet for too long, so nothing she said shocked me (yay, desensitisation!). I can understand why a select number of parents complained, but it's a film, she's playing a character - just because her character is a foul-mouther ninja, doesn't mean she is. Very good actress.

Whilst we're here, I agree with you on Zombieland - I didn;t see it in the cinema, but I did see it four days in a row with different groups of friends. Brilliant film.

I think what's also good about Kick-Ass is that apart from Nicholas Cage (and maybe the kid who played Red Mist - I'm sure I've seen him in other things), the main characters were more or less unknowns to mainstream audiences. With some films with big names, it's hard not to see past the character to the actor who is playing them, but with actors you've not seen before, I find it a lot more immersive.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 15, 2010)

Watched this a few days ago and really enjoyed it. Didn't realise it was based on a graphic novel -- I don't know why but I assumed this one was written as a film.

The trailers made it look like a lighthearted comedy about a guy trying to be a hero, so some parts were rather unexpected -- the first few times when Kick Ass goes out (I almost wrote Kick Ass in capitals then, I've been scripting too long...) and especially the bit with Big Daddy. Blimey. 

Absolutely loved Hit Girl, she stole the show. Very good actress. Watched an interview of her and she said how she went through four months of some intensive training and did most of her own stunts -- and as the director quickly put in, there aren't many eleven year old stunt girls they could've got in to do it. I also read that in reply to criticism of her...foul-mouthedness, she says how grounded she would be if she even tried to say such as home. Apparently she can't even bring herself to say "Kick Ass" and calls it "Kick Butt" instead.

Also, something she said that I found very interesting -- when asked about whether she thought Hit Girl had been brainwashed by her dad, she agreed to an extent, but also said that isn't it similar when girls are given dolls and the like to play with...

Some hilarious bits. The first time you meet Mindy and her dad was just inspired (I can't help noticing effective bits of scriptwriting now...mostly due to envy), especially their conversation in the diner. Their relationship and whole world is just set up brilliantly. 

Also, "Bazooka??.............................OK" just gets me every time. Ahahaha.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 16, 2010)

*Lenny*:

I agree the film was better for using unknown actors for the lead roles of Kick-Ass,Hit-Girl.  It made it easier to feel for the characters when they arent played by stars you know. 


*HoopyFrood*

Hit-Girl was awesome,the actress was real good in making the action,her lines look good,not silly for that young of a girl. Yeah the relationship with her father was done well,was funny too.

Actually the reason i hope for a sequal is to see Hit-Girl again. An original action hero,vigilante she was to say the least.


----------



## Boaz (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been hearing the word _controversy_ tossed around regarding the character Hit-Girl.  I've not seen the film nor read the comics, but I have read George Martin's _A Song of Ice and Fire_.  And I must say that it seems to be that there are unmistakeable parallels between Hit-Girl and Arya Stark.  

Both are eleven year old girls who have been taught the use of lethal weapons.  Both become vigilantes, executing those they see as evil.  Both swear like sailors... dropping the C word at will.

Martin's series is marketed as fantasy literature, i.e. to fourteen year olds and up.  I know _Kick Ass_ is rated R, but from the advertisements and trailers, it appears to appeal to children as young as six.  I think by the very nature of using superheroes as source material in a comedy, then the public will view _Kick Ass_ as kid friendly.  The 60's _Batman_ show, _Superman, The Incredibles_, and _Sky High_ are examples of fun superhero stoies.  I'm not sure the public will initially view the film as an adult themed film on par with _Watchmen._


----------



## Connavar (Apr 25, 2010)

This film is NOT for kids, its alot of killing,violence in it.  It has made less than expected in BO because of the adult rating.  As right it shouldnt be marketed,sold to kids.

Should not be watched by 6 years or even 10 years at all. 

There is the comic side of making funny of the superhero and then there is alot of the vigilante,uber violence.


----------



## JB_Dresden (May 7, 2010)

I think this movie is good and i would definitely recommend it, but "funny" is not a general description I would....it has it's moments, but overall it's a pretty suspenseful action flick. See it in theaters or wait, you won't be disappointed.


Also not a Millar fan, but this is good..


----------



## Connavar (May 9, 2010)

Of course it was funny in earlier parts, making of fun Kickass.  Its an action comedy nothing new these except the superhero part.

It got more serious story wise in end but still overall most people enjoy it because they laughed at Kick Ass.


----------



## No One (Jul 4, 2010)

[some SPOILERS for those who've not seen the film]



Very few entries here for what I think is film of the year and certainly one of my all-time faves. I find _everything _funny about this film, even most of the moving bits ("that's because I used the low-velocity rounds, child" to say nothing kryptonite). Of course it's meant for adults and of course children will see it because of the way it was marketed. I maniacally applaud the producers for their deception (like Hoopy I didn't know it was developed alongside a graphic novel and took it for a teen super-hero comedy). They put the experience of watching the film before the Box Office. That can only happen when people are making something they love. Everything else concerning the "outrage" is just the ugly fallout of a beautiful thing. What particularly amused me was a comment on the net from someone who thought the film was disgusting in it's portrayal of a 13 year old girl and that the people responsible for making it were doing the devil's work. Of course, the actress _is _13 today, but was 11 at the time of filming. Hilarious.

For me there's a lot more in this film than just kick-ass to smile about. Hit-girl's first appearance, accompanied by the Dickies' Banana Splits, is one of the funniest (and greatest) scenes I've ever seen for the sheer joy of the comic-book violence contrasted by the little girl at it's centre, smiling her way through a massacre. 

Besides that, you've got a great score & soundtrack, slick directing, a great cast from top to bottom (love Cage's impression of Adam West while Grace Moretz, aka Hit-girl, unquestionably steals the show).

_And _a fantastic script. Would love to just reel off half of it here, but the following dialogue, in conjunction with the actors who did it so well, is pure gold imo:

"I lost my mommy and daddy."
"She lost her mommy and daddy. You wanna use my cell phone?"
[nods enthusiastically]
"Can you remember the number?"
[nods even more enthusiatically]

You know the rest, and all to the tune of Ennio Morricone. It's genius I tells ya


----------



## Triffids (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't think this film lived up to the hype it had in my opinion.
It was ok but not great i thought. Doubt I'll be watching it again.


----------



## tygersmovie (Jul 22, 2010)

Leave it to Americans to watch a preteen murder dozens of people and then get upset because she uses the c-word.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 22, 2010)

Ooooh, I do hate self-advertising trolls.

You so very nearly had me arguing back (the Daily Mail is a British publication), but I stopped myself when I saw your post count. Cheeky little troll, you.


----------



## kcartlidge (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw it last week and have to admit to being seriously entertained. I pretty much hate most superhero movies (the whole gamut from Hulk through Spiderman to Hancock are almost unwatchable) but Kickass hits the sweet spots in a way I've not felt since the Dolph Lundgren version of The Punisher.

My favourite bits have already been mentioned - the Banana Splits scene and the Adam West impersonation (complete with mid-sentence pauses). Nicolas Cage is one of those actors whose 'acting' is usually terrible, but he was surprisingly alright. The ending was a little over the top in that Kickass himself was pretty irrelevant, but that was nicely balanced by the surprise torture death of a main character.

Bad language these days is par for the course, but I actually found Hit Girl 'cuter' for it as it fitted her character so well.

Highly recommended and one of my favourites of recent times (alongside Moon and the first half of District 9).


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 4, 2010)

I enjoyed this film, but they put gull wings on a classic mustang!! No no no!
Was a little disturbed by a young girl using such language-oh if my daughter spoke to me like that...
Overall a surprisngly good film!


----------



## JenJen (Sep 11, 2010)

I will be watching this movie at some point, but do you think it's worth spending money to see it at the cinema, or should I just wait until someone gets it on DVD?


----------



## Messatsu (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't think it's at cinemas anymore unless it's in second run houses. Redbox has it, so you can rent it for around a dollar. It's worth the time in my opinion. It's not for everyone, but I will say the filmmakers took the subject very seriously (for a dark comedy) and that makes it work much better than the "11-year old murderess using the c-word" complainers really feature in their commentary. 

It's rare Hollywood takes a film like this and puts the effort into it it took to avoid B-movie status. If you were ever a comic book geek, or wished you were a superhero, or liked the Punisher more than Spiderman, this movie is for you.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 11, 2010)

I think, though wouldn't swear to it, I saw it for sale in Tesco's yesterday, though it might have just been a "coming soon" type poster.


----------



## JenJen (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh yeah. It may actually not be at the cinema anymore. Forgot about that. Gah, I'm so out of touch!

Love comics, hence why I was curious about the movie (seeing as it's based on a graphic novel).

Will definitely watch it once I've hunted it down.


----------



## kcartlidge (Sep 13, 2010)

Messatsu said:


> If you were ever a comic book geek, or wished you were a superhero, or liked the Punisher more than Spiderman, this movie is for you.



Presumably the brilliant Dolph Lundgren version, not the lamer (though still better than most superhero movies) Tom Jane one? Both quite underrated films compared to the recent superhero candyfloss and, yes, good link to the superb (apart from the ending) Kick-Ass.


----------



## No One (Sep 29, 2010)

Messatsu said:


> It's rare Hollywood takes a film like this and puts the effort into it it took to avoid B-movie status. If you were ever a comic book geek, or wished you were a superhero, or liked the Punisher more than Spiderman, this movie is for you.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the film was actually a British production, though clearly shot in the US with a predominantly American cast (although some of the extras are British).

There's no way Hollywood could have made this kind of film, for fear of the whiney public outcry and lost profits.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 29, 2010)

kcartlidge said:


> Presumably the brilliant Dolph Lundgren version, not the lamer (though still better than most superhero movies) Tom Jane one? .


Theres a Dolph Lundgren version of The Punisher? I loved Tom Jane in that film!


----------



## Coolhand (Oct 1, 2010)

I absolutely loved this movie. When taken in the spirit that it's intended, it's just hysterically funny. 



No One said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the film was actually a British production, though clearly shot in the US with a predominantly American cast (although some of the extras are British).





No One said:


> There's no way Hollywood could have made this kind of film, for fear of the whiney public outcry and lost profits.


 
Yeah, it was more or less privately financed by the British director and some of his friends. It was only after the movie was in the can that they began to look for distribution. Apparently, the director jokingly described it in an interview as the most expensive home movie ever made.


----------

